#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> czajkowski: i've poked one of my friends who has NGO involvement and while she doesn't know, she's forwarding it on to one of the techy people in the NGO she's with
<Pendulum> also, was looking around the website of a NGO I used to be involved in and one of their current tech guys actually lists Linux as one of his personal interests, so I was thinking of sending him an e-mail
<czajkowski> oh score
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> one of those "you don't know me because I was involved almost 10 years ago, but would you be interested?" e-mails
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> still great idea
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Hardik> dholbach, Morning :)
<dholbach> hiya Hardik
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> how are we all today
<dholbach> heya czajkowski
<dholbach> good good - how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<dholbach> almost christmas, eh? :)
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<issyl0> Hi.
 * ebel is happy to see his harddrive in kenya is doing some good.
<ebel> I taught them about installing apache and then sharing an apt repository over local http
<czajkowski> ebel: excellent
<czajkowski> http://www.thevarguy.com/2009/12/21/ubuntu-nine-priorities-for-canonicals-incoming-ceo/
<czajkowski> Point #7
<czajkowski> we should be bragging about the NGOs
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-30
 * Pendulum is sending an e-mail to another NGO to see if they have any interest in talking about open source in their work
<Pendulum> I have no idea if they use open source at all, but I'd suspect they at least use Firefox or something
